# Any Suggestions?



## Hamalas (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello all!
I have a request. I have been posting some articles on my blog about absolute truth, and have attempted to answer some atheists questions about the, "Problem of Evil" We have been having a discussion about it and I wanted to know if there is any suggestions you would make. I am new to this type of thing and have only dealt with these issues in the intellectual and academic field. This is my first contact with people adamantly opposed to my world view. 

P.S. I am a presuppositional apologist. 

Here's the link: http://www.progressiveu.org/blog/hamalas

The main discussion is going on in the post: Answers to Atheism part 1, if any of you want to sign up and jump into this I would appreciate the help!


----------

